# Upgrade - 3pm TODAY



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'll be uprading the forum at *3pm today*.

The board will be offline for about 15 mins.

These first changes are all behind the scenes stuff so you won't immediately notice any significant difference. They do however pave the way for all the cool stuff which we're about to roll out.

Those prone to panic when UK-M vanishes may seek reassurance by following the updates on twitter:

http://twitter.com/UK_Muscle

Our mixed martial arts forum UK-MMA will also be online throughout:

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Bumping this..

20 min warning!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I think we can cope with no UK-M for 15 mins... LOL


Speak for yourself, I'm going to have to do some work!! Might stretch out making a cup of tea....... :lol:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Lorian,

Do you have a Fb page in the pipe line?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bowen86 said:


> Lorian,
> 
> Do you have a Fb page in the pipe line?


Just use this one https://www.facebook.com/UKMuscle until you find it mate :whistling:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice one didnt see that!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm off for a leg workout, it better be back on by the time I'm finished:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

im going cold turkey just thinking about it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bump...2 mins to go


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

oh no looks like im actually gonna have to do something!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

im gonna go and count my dbol.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooo

last post.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! dont do it!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lies, I tell you... nothing but lies!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Still here!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

... and we're back


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Why have you changed the colour of your theme and forum pages ? Not complaining as it easier to read! cheers


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PHEWWWWWWW

Back online, that's a relief, I was starting to get cold turkey


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

what happened to the rep bars?


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

big steve said:


> what happened to the rep bars?


was just about to put this myself, they gone :|


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank god its back. theres only so long I can sit on the can at work without getting pins and needles


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Why have you changed the colour of your theme and forum pages ? Not complaining as it easier to read! cheers


they changed??? :blink: mine looks the same cept rep bars gone


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Back from my leg workout and....Phew, all is well....


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

big steve said:


> what happened to the rep bars?


See my post in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/164739-where-have-our-rep-bars-gone.html


----------

